# Shell-less egg



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

A week ago my Easter egger started acting funny and I watched her walk around funny then dropped a shell-less egg. It was crazy. Afterward she acted a little tired. A day later she had a soft shell egg. Since then she's been great. This only has happened to her out of the blue. Doing great now. Weird.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

That is weird. I hadn't heard of that before, but I suppose it happens. I bet someone more knowledgeable chimes in. A calcium issue maybe?


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Ya I would give her crush oyster shells and/or crushed egg shells to help her. She might be low on calcium


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

It happens from time to time. Like Oliva said, add a little calcium to her diet. Even then, it may still happen on occasion.


----------

